# Homes from hell week 2



## PETERFC

HI All

With all the advice that is on offer how come people still carry on buying property without the aid of a Lawyer?

Homes from hell tonight Featured a couple who parted with 40,000 euro and never got the deeds to the apartment they had paid for. NO Lawyer.

Derek has some sound advice on the section and the link is below. Sadly these last two weeks should teach those looking to move to a Place in the sun to do there homework and seek proper advice. Not take the word of a builder or anybody else except a Lawyer.

To view the program go to ITV iplayer http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## John999

It isn’t you who is getting boring Peter, it is the site allowing these kind of crap, constantly to be posted. Pretend to be business men trying to advertise their websites or their friend business, business man selling, “shop’s” which never did enough money to pay the rent, houses for sale or self employed people pretending to be what they have never been . You just gave us an example that there isn’t really anything to say in here with this sort of post. Who gives a Sxxt for that info? Only an idiot needs that sort of advice. We are in the 21fst century. No t surprised the forum is losing valid people every day.


----------



## Elphaba

John999

Your comments are very negative and unhelpful. This site is not losing posters every day. Quite the opposite in fact.
-


----------



## cool john

Why don’t you bane me as well? I totally agree with Jhon999


----------



## jojo

cool john said:


> Why don’t you bane me as well? I totally agree with Jhon999


Why dont you PM one of the mods and explain why, cos so far I dont understand what the problem is  Portugal used to be such a happy little forum and suddenly it isnt??????? So tell us and point out what the problems are please and we can address em

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf

jojo said:


> Why dont you PM one of the mods and explain why, cos so far I dont understand what the problem is  Portugal used to be such a happy little forum and suddenly it isnt??????? So tell us and point out what the problems are please and we can address em
> 
> Jo xxx


Hear hear Jojo. There is a very happy side. All is not negative in Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf

Elphaba said:


> John999
> 
> Your comments are very negative and unhelpful. This site is not losing posters every day. Quite the opposite in fact.
> -


Good for you Elphaba :clap2:


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> Hear hear Jojo. There is a very happy side. All is not negative in Portugal


I agree iam in Portugal, the sun is shining, its hot and Iam happy.....


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> I agree iam in Portugal, the sun is shining, its hot and Iam happy.....


and the beer and wine are good and flowing freely HIC HIC


----------



## Silverwizard

siobhanwf said:


> and the beer and wine are good and flowing freely HIC HIC


Hi Siobhan,
You make us Portuguese expats sound like a load of hic! hic! boozers...hic!,pass the bottle....
By the way,have we really lost Peterfc do you think?
Hope you're enjoying the wonderful weather & thanks for the recipes etc...
Regards



Mick

The Silverwizard.


----------



## liquidpilgrim

PETERFC said:


> HI All
> 
> With all the advice that is on offer how come people still carry on buying property without the aid of a Lawyer?
> 
> Homes from hell tonight Featured a couple who parted with 40,000 euro and never got the deeds to the apartment they had paid for. NO Lawyer.
> 
> Derek has some sound advice on the section and the link is below. Sadly these last two weeks should teach those looking to move to a Place in the sun to do there homework and seek proper advice. Not take the word of a builder or anybody else except a Lawyer.
> 
> To view the program go to ITV iplayer
> 
> Peter


Yeah I agree, a lot of people still tend to negotiate with "businessmen" or "agents" without any lawyer. Haven't they though that the people they trust might be doing illegal issues and have them fooled? Things like these should be consulted to lawyers so that whatever might happen, they have their lawyers to support their case and a great chance to be on the winning side. But sad to say, a lot of people are at risk because of this style.. I feel so sorry for those who were fooled..


----------



## omostra06

Although we are registered estate agents we also have a seperate information website which we set up about 5 years back and through this site we are contacted all year by people who are experiancing problems and just want some independant advice, we speak to people from all over Portugal, (largest number from the Algarve) who just need to ask questions and check if what they are being told is correct, most of the time things are normal but we do get a few that are clearly wrong, people trying to take advantage and make money at someone elses expense. we help people resolve all sorts of issues, sometimes to do with legality of buildings, getting connected to utillities, planning permission, buying process/deposits, boundry issues, etc etc.
we also get contacted by Tv and magazines/newspapers asking advice when researching a story. we offer all this help and advice free of charge, as we feel strongly about getting information out there so that were doing our bit to try and stop people being taken advantage of.
Forums like this are also a great way of getting advice out to those interested in moving to portugal, hopefully what they pick up here will help them avoid mistakes and problems.


----------



## siobhanwf

Got to agree with everything you say Derek. The more "real" information the better to help make a very important decision. 
Where else could you get this important type of information free of charge??


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Well Peter, it's just that you make it sound like and others do also, that everything will be A ok once you have a lawyer ? The problem is that half of the lawyers are crooks also !


----------



## Benny Dorm

I read of the case last year of a British expat, seriously let down by her lawyer, who complained to the Portuguese law society and was then sued by the lawyer alleging her letter was defamation


----------



## siobhanwf

all the more reason to choose you lawyer carefully. There are crooks in every walk of life.


----------



## petbed5

*homes from hell 2*

Ain't there some miseries around? 
So why shouldn't idiots be entitled to information the same as everyone else, not their fault they're a spanner short of a toolkit.

If some find the site so boring why don't they make it more interesting with something useful and maybe even helpful to say. 
Isn't that the reason for a forum to exist, not for the reason so some can vent their spite and get their kicks that way.
That is not helpful to anyone.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

petbed5 said:


> Ain't there some miseries around?
> So why shouldn't idiots be entitled to information the same as everyone else, not their fault they're a spanner short of a toolkit.
> 
> If some find the site so boring why don't they make it more interesting with something useful and maybe even helpful to say.
> Isn't that the reason for a forum to exist, not for the reason so some can vent their spite and get their kicks that way.
> That is not helpful to anyone.




What ?

:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

I posted the original post as a warning at to what can happen to those who choose to save a few bob by not employing an Lawyer. 

If the Moderators decide to remove a reply it can only be because they have rules to follow. To claim it is racist is just a joke. 



Peter


----------



## jojo

The posts were deleted because they were just offensive and rude, if someone spoke to me like that in person, I'd be mortified, writing to total strangers requires manners and politeness. Mods dont delete because of colour, creed or opposing opinions, but because people dont like to read expletives and aggression! As for racism, this is an international forum that covers the world, in fact most of the mods are "non English" - no racism here!

Moral of the story, say what you need to say in a nice, polite and inoffensive way

Jo


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

What ! Who ?


----------



## jojo

Mr.Blueskies said:


> What ! Who ?


Looks like you missed all the fun lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jojo said:


> Looks like you missed all the fun lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx





Has Peter been causing trouble again ? I can have a word if you like ? By pm of course.


----------



## Gabriel_S

Benny Dorm said:


> I read of the case last year of a British expat, seriously let down by her lawyer, who complained to the Portuguese law society and was then sued by the lawyer alleging her letter was defamation


As a lawyer, it does sadden me that these kind of cases happen. Any kind of legal issue evolving client against lawyer is always very messy.

However you have to remember lawyers are people too, so they're subject to same flaws that "normal" people are subject too. Just as you have people that are friendly, helpful and honest, you also have people that are lying, cynical, cheats.

Word of mouth from trusted people is very important in choosing a lawyer. And always try to read up as much as possible on the subject before hand, so you don't dive in headfirst without any knowledge. Derek's site, for example, is an excellent resource in this regards.


----------



## -mia-

I can't find the program on the link you sent... Hints please!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Mum tells me the program was on TV again Wednesday night. 

Now i wonder does Derek get Repeat fee's when the show is repeated again and again as it will be.

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

He didn't give them much joy, did he ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

He might get a part in Emmerdale as an estate agent. Lots of property deals going on there at the mo....


 :spit:


----------



## -mia-

PETERFC said:


> Mum tells me the program was on TV again Wednesday night.
> 
> Now i wonder does Derek get Repeat fee's when the show is repeated again and again as it will be.
> 
> Peter


hum.. "holiday homes from hell" is not listed as one of the shows on the ITV link above. do you think it was itv or another station? or maybe it used to have another name. i remember there was a different moving abroad show that was broadcast under two different names. 

i miss those shows.


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC said:


> Mum tells me the program was on TV again Wednesday night.
> 
> Now i wonder does Derek get Repeat fee's when the show is repeated again and again as it will be.
> 
> Peter


lets hope so, maybe i can retire to the sun...


----------

